# Italian citizenship by descent



## mat54321 (Jul 20, 2016)

Apologies as I wasn't sure if to post in Guern56310's thread below.

I am a UK national living in the UK seeking Italian nationality as my father is an Italian national living here as well however my birth certificate was issued in France. I was wondering if anyone would know where I would make the application for Italian citizenship i.e. in London or Paris?

Regardless of where I make the application, would I need my French birth certificate certified/stamped by the Italian consulate in Paris?

I appreciate any help and sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere.

Regards

Mat.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You *always* make the application at the consulate which serves your current place of legal residence. If you reside in the UK, that means the London Consulate.

As to your second question, I would think, more than likely, yes. But it should be a simple matter to inquire at the consulate as to the requirements.

Do you know for certain that your father did not register your birth (at the time it occurred) with the Italian consulate/Paris and/or with his native comune in Italy? This would be worth looking into; if your birth was registered (as, technically, it should have been), then you have little else to do other than apply for a passport.


----------



## mat54321 (Jul 20, 2016)

accbgb many thanks for your helpful response, I shall enquire with my dad and let you know how it goes! Thank you


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

mat54321 said:


> accbgb many thanks for your helpful response, I shall enquire with my dad and let you know how it goes! Thank you


Permit me to suggest that you move on this with all deliberate speed. Firstly, because you should have a very easy path so long as your father is living and, second, because I expect the London consulate will begin to see a mad rush for Italian citizenship by those who see an opportunity to gain Italian (and thus, EU) citizenship prior to the UK officially taking leave of the EU.


----------

